# Tractor plans?



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I want to make a couple of pedal tractors for our twin grand boys. They're fixing to turn two and they are tractor nuts. Everything is a tractor. Even cars, but especially tractors. It's actually pronounced "Tra-kuh!". 

The parents and other grand parents have bought them the motorized toys, and they are getting motorized tractors for their birthday I'm told, so I'm not shooting for their birthday. I just want to build them a couple of good old fashioned pedal toys so when the motorized ones are dead, or broke, or too boring they can get on a real tra-kuh and pedal like kids like to do. 

I can't find any good plans at all much less one for a pedal tractor. I plan to use the sprocket assemblies from an old trike or bike and enclosed them. I can build them without plans, in fact I rarely use plans, but I figured I'd throw this out there anyway in case someone had been down this road so I don't have to pave it as I travel it. 




.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

You can wing the tractor part real easy. Here is a very reasonably priced source for sprockets, chains and wheels. Also miter gears for the steering. Have fun.:thumbsup:







www.surpluscenter.com/home.asp


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Next best thing?*

Here some dimensions from my son's John Deere/Case.
If you need more dimensions let me know.  bill


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Bill that's very helpful, thank you! :thumbup1:




.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> Here some dimensions from my son's John Deere/Case.
> If you need more dimensions let me know.  bill



Now Bill...tell the truth. It's really yours.:laughing::laughing:












 





.
.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sorry, you're correct.....again*

This one is his: :yes: bill


----------



## Check twice! (Mar 31, 2008)

This is a Nova Scotia tractor, also called a lawnmower. This puppy flies.  I also used it as a humorous logo on the CNC router table my son and I built.

Have a fine evening!
John


----------



## Check twice! (Mar 31, 2008)

This is a Nova Scotia tractor, also called a lawnmower. This puppy flies.  I also used it as a humorous logo on the CNC router table my son and I built.

Have a fine evening!
John


----------



## comp (Jan 15, 2008)

interesting idea


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I thought I should update this thread. This guy . . .









. . . evidently has a very large heart. A very generous one. A wonderful one. 

















Bill - I owe you a video but here's a few pics to tide you over. On behalf of my grand boys may I say "Thank you!" 

I am humbled by your generosity Bill. You are a genuinely wonderful spirit to have done this and I hope making it public hasn't cheapened it for you, I just couldn't help but let others know. You are a saint. 





.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks TT, not a saint however!*

I wanted to send the big green one, but UPS refused to ship it!:laughing:
Man would you look at the beautiful heads of hair on those boys. :yes: Some kind of good genes!
I'm guessin' you won't be makin' a wooden one?
well, at least the pressure is off for a while ...until they both want to drive and neither wants to ride. It's a funny thing with boys/men and tractors ain't it. I'm still addicted to the sound of an old 1936 John Deere 2 cylinder etched in my memory from the age of 8 driving on grandpa's farm in Indiana. 
It certainly was my pleasure to give the boys a gift. And the best part was the surprise to you..."Somethin' big is comin" was all the PM said....hmmmm? :blink: bill


----------



## AlWood (Apr 18, 2010)

Congratulations to Tex-Tim and his grand-boys with a new "tra-kuh", and my admiration for Bill! You guys are great, and both of you lighten up this forum. Happy coming Christmas!:thumbup:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

See if this works.........

http://www.metalmeet.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=10

Click on pedal cars

There are some industry leaders on this site(metalmeet).Yeah,yeah its not wood.....maybe a little inspiration,and the possiblity for someone to stretch their medium's horizon?.BW


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice to see that kind of generosity this day and age, good job Bill! But I would like to know, what is under the tarp?


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Warms my heart to see such generosity.
Good on ya!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

What a neat surprise to open this thread again. :cool2:




.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*'84 Olds Toronado*



schnitz said:


> Nice to see that kind of generosity this day and age, good job Bill! But I would like to know, what is under the tarp?


My dad passed this along to me in '98. It's in nice shape and has been repainted. It stays in storage a great deal as I live on gravel raod and between the chloride and the rain/mud I don't want it messed up. :thumbdown: IYKWIM... That's my son age age 12.
He's now taller than me, 6' 1" at age 15. He'll get it someday like I did.  bill


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice! (the car, not about your Dad's passing...)


----------



## Shaberli (Mar 1, 2016)

TexasTimbers said:


> I want to make a couple of pedal tractors for our twin grand boys. They're fixing to turn two and they are tractor nuts. Everything is a tractor. Even cars, but especially tractors. It's actually pronounced "Tra-kuh!".
> 
> The parents and other grand parents have bought them the motorized toys, and they are getting motorized tractors for their birthday I'm told, so I'm not shooting for their birthday. I just want to build them a couple of good old fashioned pedal toys so when the motorized ones are dead, or broke, or too boring they can get on a real tra-kuh and pedal like kids like to do.
> 
> ...


I just came across this.... I did one,... Actually (3) and that was over twenty years ago for Christmas... I did have a small issue where the console was not steep enough. I always wanted to fix that, which I finally got around to it. 

I just recently posted it on the instructables website which is a free down load. The plans posted is enough for a serious hobbist, here is the link.

http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Peddle-Tractor/

but if you would like complete plans , can email me.


----------



## TheGifford (Mar 13, 2016)

Not so much a pedal tractor toy for a youngster, but a much larger wooden and stationary tractor plan.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Shaberli said:


> I just came across this.... I did one,... Actually (3) and that was over twenty years ago for Christmas... I did have a small issue where the console was not steep enough. I always wanted to fix that, which I finally got around to it.
> 
> I just recently posted it on the instructables website which is a free down load. The plans posted is enough for a serious hobbist, here is the link.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shaberli, but since I posted this my grand boys have grown up and are now working for NASA training for the next Mars mission. Do you have any plans for a Martian rover?


----------

